# Difference between the GTT and GTR



## Techno (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm trying to find a list of differences between the R34 GTT and the R34 GTR. I'm not interested in the engine, mechanical or performance differences. Just in cosmetic differences (i.e. what bits of the body are different) and also differences in features such as climate control, air bags etc.

I do want to get an R34 GTR but they are way above my price range for now and think I will need to get a R34 GTT as a middle ground. Unfortunately, I'm not too keen on any of the R32s or R33s so that is not really an option for me. TIA


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi and welcome.
I'm certainly no expert on the 34, but will gladly offer my 2p's worth.
Although of no interest to you, the GTT is a Neo lump (as far as i know)basically the same set up and running slightly more horses that a GTST model of 32 or 33.
I like the GTT's but they do not have the low slung mean look of the GTR, although that is not an against point of view because they look very nice.
You may want to check this link out, as its about as good as you can get for info. Plus its a spot on car.
http://www.r34gtt.net/


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

the search button will give you all the answers you need...


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

As a very simple idea to just cosmetices, the main differences visually, all in favour of the GTR, are going to be much wider arches front and rear, a much more aggressive front bumper as standard, 18" wheels versus 17" and a bigger rear spoiler.

Inside, it is mainly the multi function display / screen in the centre console, much nicer seats in the GTR and a different finish to the console etc.


----------

